# What Do You Dislike MOST About Yourself?



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Not that I'm trying to depress you all or anything, I'm just genuinely curious




What's your wost quality? 

For eg jealousy, being too critical, not thinking about yourself enough...

My worst quality is either my loudness (If I'm having a conversation that I'm passionate about I get louder...and louder..and LOUDER. It comes from growing up with lot's of family around me I think. I have no brothers or sisters but tonnes of cousins and other family and when we're all together if you wanna be heard you gotta shout lol) or the fact that I over analyze things too much. I think of something and then in my head examine every possibility and take it too far, even over small stuff. I'm too much of a thinker.

*So, what's your worst quality?*


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 24, 2008)

Hm my worst quality would have to be that I read into things too much and get worked up about stuff quite easily.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine is that I dont tell people how I really feel and just keep it inside until it eventually all comes out at once. (learned from my mom) bad bad habit.

And I over think things WAY too much and end up freaking myself out about nothing.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is that I dont tell people how I really feel and just keep it inside until it eventually all comes out at once. (learned from my mom) bad bad habit. 
And I over think things WAY too much and end up freaking myself out about nothing.

I'm exactly the same and i also got it from my mom. I recently had a big explosion but while i'm getting there, i'm cranky as heck


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is that I dont tell people how I really feel and just keep it inside until it eventually all comes out at once. (learned from my mom) bad bad habit. 
And I over think things WAY too much and end up freaking myself out about nothing.

Im the opposite. I tell people how i feel all the time and its not always a good thing.

I also over think things way too much.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 24, 2008)

My impatience


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2008)

My feelings get hurt easily I hate that


----------



## daer0n (Jun 24, 2008)

I am WAY too honest.

And i worry way too much too, about everything. Can't have a good sleep at night ever because of that, im always flooded with thoughts of the things i didnt do or wanted to do and didnt during the day, so i worry and get all stressed out about it.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2008)

I say exactly what is on my mind, I dont and wont hold back


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 24, 2008)

I can be judgmental. eeek!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a worrier and a perfectionist. These things make life a lot more difficult. lol.

I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) and panic attacks. Wish I could kick that...


----------



## Andi (Jun 24, 2008)

IÂ´m also a perfectionist, and I worry way too much. And I can be too emotional at times, for now my fiancÃ© still thinks itÂ´s cute but wait till weÂ´ve been married for a couple of years lol

IÂ´m also very honest which can sometimes be a bad thing (at least according to others) but to me itÂ´s not bad. IÂ´d rather be honest and possibly offend someone than lie to their face.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:
And I over think things WAY too much and end up freaking myself out about nothing. ME TOO!!!! i hate that i always get worked up for nothing its like slap me before I go crazy lol!!! 
*Jealous-* Yup I can be jealous way too much I hate that I dont know Y I am like that!

*OverProtective-* Of my kids , With all the sh*t that happens to kids these days I freak out letting my kids go anywhere even with family members Sometimes I offend family but Its cuz I would die if they werent watching my kids right &amp; someone hurt them in anyway!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 24, 2008)

I definately over think things. And when I am passionate about something I sometimes talk too much and am too opinionated about it. Which doesn't help the over thinking thing, cause then later I am at home and I'm like, "Do you think I offended her?" or "I hope I didn't talk too much!"

I also have a hard time saying no to people, I tend to take on too much and then end up freaking out!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 24, 2008)

i dont give myself enough credit for what ive done.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 24, 2008)

I let my anger get the best of me at times...and I get LOUD when i'm pissed.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm with Nury on this one, I worry way too much.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 24, 2008)

My shyness is my main problem, my inability to socialise in a strange environment with strangers. I'm fine when I get to know people though.

I am like Andi, I am fairly blunt with honesty, don't like lies or deception.

I do worry a lot.

Oh and the biggie. The fact I am male. I certinly don't like that about myself.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm everything you guys mentioned, but none of it bothers me. Some people like me because of it, but most don't.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jun 25, 2008)

I make myself think that people don't like me and get all paranoid. I feel like everyone is staring at me.


----------



## rlise (Jun 25, 2008)

well i say the only things i dont like about myself are mostly physical (stretch marks, etc... shall i say more) and the fact i forget almost everything... i have to make myself notes all the time and still i forget... its insane! im just like all of you w/ the anger running wild on me, jealousy, to honest, but at the wrong time time not honest enough blah blah... but those are all my emotions and i live off of them so hey i love all that junk!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 25, 2008)

I love to debate, I won't back down until I win an argument. There have been times when I've argued with someone for hours.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

I can get lazy. AND, I spend to make myself feel good which means I have a whole lot of useless, expensive stuff and no savings.

Also, I'm super messy, especially when I'm stressed. The last thing I think of is hanging my clothes up or putting my towel away.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2008)

I say stuff when I should keep my mouth shut. I think that stems from me being quiet for the longest time and getting used a lot by friends that I just finally got fed up and let everything be known. But...

...It's hard for me to stand up for myself. If I were to get in some verbal argument, I'd be too tongue tied to fight back. I hate being shy and feeling embarrassed, at times I want to burst out and cry, even from the littlest, negative feedback.

I whine. &amp; not motivated enough to get things done. &amp;&amp; like Rosers, I spend too much on unnecessary things.

Physically: That I'm big and have eczema. Ugh. HATE eczema, I hope my kids never get it.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

have you tried vitamin E cream or sorbolene? I used to have eczema as a kid. ON MY FACE. Like way to have no friends


----------



## mandatron (Jun 25, 2008)

im WAY too over emotional, its scary haha


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 25, 2008)

I have generalized anxiety disorder. I have panic attacks in the middle of the night, sometimes during the day. I get so tense and lash out at people for no reason. Sometimes there is a reason, but it only takes a tiny remark to set it off. I get so mad and aggressive and say things that I don't mean and can never take back. It is like I go outside myself and see this B goin nuts, and there is nothing I can do to stop myself. The words just roll off my tougue with such ease. Although I take meds (as needed per doctor orders) I hate feeling so frustrated and pressured, like I am suffocating all of the time, I hate the way I treat other people when I have attacks, and I hate the way I feel so guilty afterward and constantly apologize. It always seems to be the people we care the most about that we hurt the most. I rarely lash out at strangers or casual aquaintences. Luckily, it is getting better and I don't have them nearly as often as I used to, maybe a serious episode 2 times a month now instead of at least once a week, night and day.

Other than that, I hate the way I am so unorganized.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 25, 2008)

I have pack rat/clutter bug tendencies. Oscar Madison and I would have probably been able to be roomates, instead of him and Felix.. Thank goodness, I live alone, so noone has to be subject to it..


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 25, 2008)

A few thing si dont like about myself, espcially the fact i deffo consider myself to be a jealous/paranoid person it was never an issue with me before untill my boyf came along he's my first long term relationship and certainly the only man i have ever loved and for some stupid/annoying horrible reason he brings out the jealous/paranoid me - it bugs me that he talks to other girls on facebook etc (even though i have one aswell haha so guess you could say im hypocritical although im doing nothing i shouldnt be and i just get paranoid he's talking to them in a manner he shouldn't but i know 100% he would never meet up with any of these girls or anything)

Also the last year or so i've become way too emotional, i cry at the stupidest little things. I over react about silly things and i keep everything inside, im not good at talking about how i feel.


----------



## missjade (Jun 26, 2008)

if i think someone doesnt like me il go out of my way to please them...................well i suppose that was more of a thing in the past , got over it

if someone doesnt like you, for their own reasons and opinions,,,,,,who cares?

only your real friends love you, because they know the REAL you.....


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate my mood swings, its worse when I'm about to have my period. Its like everything piss me off.


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

i hate my paranoia... i get very very paranoid for nutin... i also hate d way im so emotional.... it is crazy... physically id say i hate my lips... der so small... id love a little bit of a lip job..jus t pump m up a small bit.. also my boobs.. dey r a bit big for my physique...


----------



## Shelley (Jun 26, 2008)

I tend to hold feelings inside of me such as sadness, emotional and physical pain. I'm also short tempered and it doesn't take much to tick me off.


----------



## Darla (Jun 26, 2008)

i think i have a bit of ADD. I have tons of projects at home that need to be completed.


----------



## caitrin176 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety Disorder as well, and sometimes it's more dormant;other times,even though I can't pinpoint precisely what I'm scared will happen,EVERYTHING freaks me out,and I just withdraw from everything and everyone I care for. I feel like I don't have enough courage to overcome this disorder more than I have; it makes me feel I am weak ,and that I "handle" things by just backing out of them--which,sometimes,is the truth.I also tend to hold anger and sadness in for so long,I get estranged from myself--then I'll have a sort of breakdown,during which I have said awful and unfair things to my boyfriend--the person I love most in the world. So I know emotionally,I have a lot of maturing to do still,and a lot of issues that I have put off confronting in myself.


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

My brain. I live my life medicated or I don't live at all. I'm grateful for all the doctors and nurses have done and my quality of life has improved a lot but it will never go away.

My stubbornness. I can't take it when my Gran, who has dementia, can't grasp a concept. It makes me want to explode. I used to have so, so much patience with her but when you live with someone and care for them 24/7, especially someone like my Gran where you get no thanks, then it becomes hard. I wish to God I had the patience I used to have.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 29, 2008)

I get in horrible moods for no reason. I really hate acting like that. I try to kick those moods but it's hard.

I worry A LOT too. Mostly about stupid stuff.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 29, 2008)

I worry way to much about things that aren't really that big of a deal. I also procrastinate way too often.


----------



## Annia (Jun 29, 2008)

I really don't dislike anything about myself, but these come close:

Putting others before myself... I wish I was all about the "me-me-me" (at least once in awhile)

Not knowing what I want to do in school. My major has been undeclared forever!


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 29, 2008)

i worry WAY too much about everything.

i read in to things much too much.

i also spend money on whatever when i'm down/depressed. retail therapy that leads to buyers remorse.

i also bottle things up. badly.


----------



## jellybabey (Jun 29, 2008)

i can be a perfectionist and i am loud and i also keep my feelings bottled up at times




hehe xxx


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would say my worst traits are the fact that I am so paranoid about everything- I always imagine the worst happening! I also have a pretty bad temper. I am really working hard to improve though, because these things just add too much stress to life, imo.


----------



## msmegz (Jun 29, 2008)

I worry entirely too much! It drives me crazy. I can't sleep and it even makes me sick sometimes.


----------



## skintightpanda (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm always pregnant


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think about things before I say or do them.

I just let words fly out of my mouth, and then realize... wow, I'm such an idiot, after the fact, when everyone's laughing at me, lol.

Or I do things without thinking of the smartest way to do them, thus making myself work twice as hard.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL at civicbabe , its ok. That happens to me too! Oh well.

Hmmmmm, well sometimes Im too cool about things...does that make sense? Like, I dont worry or I dont care enough that people take it the wrong way



I might want to change it but hey, it saves me wrinkles? lol


----------



## coconaia (Jul 2, 2008)

skintightpanda lol!!

as for me...impatient, messy, lazy, anti-social, i say silly things when i m not supposed to...weirdo! i could continue...heh o_0


----------



## beaglette (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a difficult time saying no to anyone but my kidlets...lol

Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## fujimo118 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol i have the same problem but we had a house full growing up if you where not loud you did not get heard well its that and i hate the shape of my butt


----------



## vesna (Jul 2, 2008)

I have quite a lot actually...

I have a tendency to let stress build up till I snap and go crazy over the slightest little thing when really I should be having these issues out as they occur and talking about how I feel. I suppose I just find it hard to open up to people. Even close friends or my bf. They always want me to explain what's going on with me and I know that I should but I rarely do. I sometimes feel like it's easier to keep it to myself but in the long run it never is.

I also find it really difficult to trust people which I suppose could link in with what I just said above. I tend to jump to conclusions and assume the worst of people. I find it very hard to give someone the benefit of the doubt and I get suspicious very easily but again I don't often raise these issues, I let them eat away at me.

The root of why I don't trust people though is that I don't think I myself am a very trustworthy person. I'd like to be but I'm forever making mistakes and falling into bad habits with reguards to how I treat people. I guess you can only expect from others what you give to them.

Well, I seem to have done a lovely job of making myself look like a completely horrid person.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 4, 2008)

AS for me..its my anger...my maid gets the hell out of me..hahaha sometimes i pity her but she is damn blur at times. Im trying to be cool with her though.

I hate it when someone makes fun of me or is trying to be nasty and I am not ready for an answer. After a while I will be like why didnt i say that or this so that the other party will feel the pinch.

I hate being generous esp when cash involves to my family members..i cant say no and i hate that cos I am always being taken advantage of by them. I am trying to say NO nowadays.


----------



## mille (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm fat. liz


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 20, 2008)

i worry too much, tend to overreact, and i bottle things up and hold grudges.


----------



## Tracigirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, putting aside my obvious gender shortcomings....*smile*

I think I am non-confrontational to a fault. Sometimes you just have to face the issue....but I usually think that time comes later than most people.

(Sneaking in a second one) I'm too worried about what other people think about me.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mille* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm fat. liz Awww. Don't be too hard on yourself. If that's the only thing about that you dislike then you are ahead of the game!
Me:

Procrastination.

Laziness.

Difficulty concentrating.

Forgetfulness.

Back pain that restricts a lot of what I can or want to do for any length of time.

Headaches.

Trichotillomania (hair pulling).

Quick to anger. Very quick.

Little skinny butt and soggy belly.

Stretch marks.

Broke all the time.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2008)

I take things wholeheartedly, with a strong empathic side. I really hate this, because sometimes i talk before my brain had time to think, overreacting being a consequence of it.

I am also shy and discreet, although i'm working on it. Once i know people better, i warm up, but first impressions don't always do me justice.

I don't hold grudges easily, but i do tend to keep things inside me, just like a pressure cooker.


----------



## qootex (Aug 23, 2008)

insecurity


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 23, 2008)

I stress over EVERYTHING. Because nothing ever goes right for me (1/10 times something good happens to me) I always stress that something else bad is going to happen to me. I always try to be hopeful and say "Well it couldn't get worse" and a couple days later it gets worse. I have such bad luck...

Also, I get very paranoid/jealous about my boyfriend. I'm always afraid that he's talking to other girls and not letting me know or girls are flirting with him and he's not telling me. It all started with my last boyfriend who hid A LOT of stuff from me. He would never let me see his IM's, his texts, etc. etc. and it made me awfully paranoid.

As for physical aspects I hate how my skin gets. I always have blemishes or small breakouts and don't ever have nice, smooth skin. Also, I hate how pale I am. I never get tan, I always have fair skin and sometimes it annoys me because I want a nice summer tan. Ugh.


----------



## coke (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, I have Trichotillomania too. So does my brother (its genetic I think). I've never heard of anyone else.

I don't really know what I dislike the most about myself. I guess I just wish I was richer. :shrug:


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 25, 2008)

So many! Impatience, constantly putting myself down, constant worrying, caring what others think, over shyness.......


----------



## Jinx (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I have Trichotillomania too. So does my brother (its genetic I think). I've never heard of anyone else. 
I don't really know what I dislike the most about myself. I guess I just wish I was richer. :shrug:

Mmmm, yeah.. I think trich can run in families, especially if there is a tendancy for nervous habits like tics, foot or finger tapping, lip biting, picking at stuff, etc, in the family.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

My face is so expressive that I don't even realize when I'm giving off an air of disapproval. I hurt people's feelings without saying a word.

My kids used to call it the "evil eye".


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 26, 2008)

On me,

Physically,Probably legs and my overly large forehead hahahaha

Personality wise, I tend to push alot of people away, so the barriers need to loosen up.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 26, 2008)

well , physically, i guess my height, i'm not that tall


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it would be a shorter list if I listed the things I LIKED about myself..





I'm paranoid

I'm anxious/nervous a lot

I'm a perfectionist...bordering on OCD sometimes, I freak out if things aren't exactly RIGHT

I stress out too much

I'm soo sensitive sometimes.. I have gotten better, but I get upset quite easily

I have incredibly sensitve skin... I get rashes all the time, I have eczema, dermatitis, my body is covered in scars from scratching..and seeing as I'm incredibly pale, they all come up all pink/purple.. I look hot lol I'm incredibly self concious, especially when it comes to wearing skirts...fake tan is my best friend, it hides a lot.

Umm I think that's enough picking on myself for one day lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I dislike that Im lazy. When I rush I can take 30 minutes getting ready. But when I take my time, I take up to 4 hours.

Im super forgetful too.

Im self conscious but I dont mind it. At least I know how to cheer myself up!!

Im very up front, honest, straight up. I hold nothing back!! I like and dislike that. Ive gotten into fights because of it. Im very opinionated. I always stand up for myself or what I believe. It annoys people. My friends often have to tell me to step down or stop.

I like not holding my feelings in. I speak my mind and therefore I never worry. I think about me the most, and if that sounds self centered, well less stress in my life *shrug*...

Im also pretty paranoid but I like that too, keeps me aware.

Physically I really dont like my small boobs. I wish my hair was straight.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 28, 2008)

There is too many to name. And I think that's the sad thing, I have so many things I dislike about myself that I can barely find anything I do like about myself.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I would have to say my lack of confidence. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to pushing myself to do sosmething I'm so passionate about doing...ugh! It gets on my nerves and I am trying to improve.


----------



## bcavazos (Aug 29, 2008)

my name lol


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 30, 2008)

I dont like my name either.

I thought Id add Im really confident, but I have no self esteem. People mistake my confidence for self esteem and think its ok to critize me like crazy. I dont like that. Just cause Im brave and outspoken doesn't mean I like everything about myself!!


----------



## ALo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, I am pretty much like Magneticheart. When I talk to people I tend to get passionate about what I am saying even if it is a trivial subject and I talk louder and louder until people tell me to quiet down and stop yelling. I also overthink things way too much. Especially when it comes to people's behavior.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 30, 2008)

if i can't do something, i find it really hard to ask someone for help...i'm far too proud.


----------



## Padme (Sep 3, 2008)

What I dislike most about myself is...

Physically: my feets because I have mallet toes

Personality: I analyze things too much, and I am a very creative person so I am always thinking on things I could do/try/plan so I can can be very absent sometimes


----------



## Kristin007 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have hairy arms.

I get nervous around new people.


----------



## cjl (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate being in a room full of people I don't know. I never know what to say and I actually dread someone speaking to me in case I make a fool of myself.

On a physical level, I'd have to say that if I could change anything about my appearance it would be my nose.


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like to have a smaller ass!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 4, 2008)

uh oh let see

I'm VERY forgetful

I want everything I do to come out perfect

I dont trust people doing my things

Physically I'd like to lose more weight

I'll post again if I remember more...lol


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, looks-wise the only things I like about myself are my thick, straight waist-length hair which I dye black (lots of compliments!), my blue eyes and my ample bosom! Other than that I hate everything: my oversensitive, breakout prone skin, my bingo wings and flabby thighs, my crooked teeth, my hobbit feet (really dry and lots of hard skin) and all the moles all over my body. I hate me.


----------

